# The Red River of the North



## louie_bank_rat (Jul 18, 2011)

u get that muddy water in ur viens ur hooked for life love the red got many cats from the north dam in moorhead between 10 to 23lb in the last few years


----------



## UNDhunter87 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

I just moved here to North Dakota from the the west. There I was an avid trout fisherman. I have always wanted to catch catfish but never really had access to them. I was hoping I could get some tips on what to use, how to rig my rod for catfish, the best time to go, and where to go. I live in Grand Forks now and the red river is so close i wondered if there are any spots close. Any help is appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Jacob1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I live on the Red so fun to fish on this river. Thanks for the webpage!! You guys are awesome.


----------



## Jennifer_Beach (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say, My husband and I going fishing on the Red River August 31st 2012 and We are soooo excited! Some friends of ours go fishing there a few times a year and Loved it! So will let ya"ll know how it goes! Thanks


----------



## Aaron3 (Jul 28, 2014)

A while ago I created a Google Map of the Red River of the North Boat Ramps and Dams. Find it at https://www.google.com/maps/@47.8081426,-96.8281138,7z/data=!4m2!6m1!4s202356209138240010981.0004dbc2619d675e17389.

Good fishing.


----------

